

Optimal brain damage - henning
http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/publis/pdf/lecun-90b.pdf

======
iens
Oh the memories :-) That article is from about 1990. At that time it was
widely referenced in neural network research. I also used it as a reference in
my masters thesis in 1993.

Edit: Changed year..

------
chris11
It happens in human brains too. Neuron pruning has positive effects on
intelligence. [http://develintel.blogspot.com/2006/03/overgrowth-pruning-
an...](http://develintel.blogspot.com/2006/03/overgrowth-pruning-and-
infantile.html)

~~~
TeMPOraL
This, plus the common wisdom (I hear it repeated all the time) that alcohol
kills neurons, leads to interesting conclusions :).

------
smosher
That's interesting. I wonder how easy (or necessary) it would be to apply this
to a self-training (self-motivated) network.

------
signa11
only yann can do it !

